# Electrical problems I think?



## popo223 (Sep 9, 2011)

I purchased a HDS 2165 earlier this year to mow my 3 acres, it was used and I am very happy with it .. until all of a sudden it stopped running.
I found that if I would lift up on the wires behind the switch the dash lights would come back on and I could start it again. Sometimes it would run for another hour or two ... then this last time it stopped in the ditch and not matter what I do it won't have any power to the starter .... 
someone told me to replace the switch ... but I don't think that is the problem .. I checked for loose wires and found the wires to the selonoid were coroded so I cleaned them up but still no difference 
Any clue which wire would be causing problems from the switch that would make everything just shut down?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There is a burnt, or loose connection somwhere from the ignition to the solenoid.. Have you checked to see if during the process of trying to start it maybe the fuse got blown out? Do you have a manual for this mower?

Free Cub Cadet 2165 Lawn Mower User Manual | ManualsOnline.com


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As wjjones mention about the wiring,even check for damage wire might be causing short..grounding out..grass,dirt etc. conductor.


----------



## popo223 (Sep 9, 2011)

I assume it has to be a bad wire I just had no idea where to start ... I was also told by a mechanic friend that it might be the ignition switch .. I have not seen any burnt or broken wires ... so I figure I will start with a new switch if it doesn't cost to much and then start replacing wires one at a time.... I did find an owners manual yesterday on line and I also found out that the model I have is a 96-99 .. I figure do to the fact that when I used to lift up on the wires one or more of them are broken ... because it would make contact for a min then the dash lights would go out again and no power .. anybody have an idea of which wire to start with .. or just figure out which one goes to the solenoid?
Thank you for your help thus far.


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

*gtml*

check and clean the battery terminals, check the fuse, keep machine clean, use air broom not water g


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

First thing you need to do is get your hands on a wiring diagram and a test light. Start at the battery then follow the diagram from point to point. It may take some time but the problem will always show it self. If it is a situation where you have to remove the battery and you cant make extendtion wire to hook it back up use a Ohm meter a check the wires. Keep us updated.


----------

